# Choose your own adventure sites



## Winslo (Sep 7, 2008)

does anyone know of any good "choose your own adventure" websites? because i only know about this one and it doesn't have a lot of furry stories


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

Winslo said:


> does anyone know of any good "choose your own adventure" websites? because i only know about this one and it doesn't have a lot of furry stories



There's the Interactive section on Writing.com.


----------



## Xioneer (Sep 9, 2008)

Winslo said:


> does anyone know of any good "choose your own adventure" websites? because i only know about this one and it doesn't have a lot of furry stories



One site like that is all you need. Just promote it here(in the Writers Block forum). I am sure there are a few dozen furry fandom writers around here who would try a CYOA, though I daresay they might prefer to have a furries-only geared site to do it on.


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw this, saw the site, and started to add to the "Furry World" story latter that night. I'll be adding more and more to it, eventually. Right now, I'm trying to path everything out and write two different stories for here on my profile.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm i might write some stuff though im not that good


----------

